# Lapierre Pro Race



## neo-bahamuth (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mache hier mal den Anfang für die Pro Race Fahrer 
Hier könnt hier Fragen / Anregungen / Fotos und Kekse reinstellen!

Da ich sonst eh nix zu sagen hab, hier noch kurz mein Pro Race, welches ich seit dem Frühjahr 2009 besitze:

So sah es neu aus:







so sieht es jetzt aus:






Was geändert wurde:

Seriengriffe gegen Ergon GA1 getauscht, Serie ist ein elender Dreckfänger und ohne Handschuhe unerträglich *g*

Weiterhin hab ich nachdem das große Kettenblatt ne Säge war gleich die XT-Kurbel drangemacht, schaut viel besser aus.

Angefangen hab ich mit Mountain King 2.2 Supersonic auf beiden Rädern, hinten hab ich nachdem ein MK runter war den RaceKing 2.2 Supersonic drauf, fahre die bei 2.0 -2.3 bar und werde bei der Kombo bleiben (der MK vorn ist seit 2500km pannenfrei, der RK hinten seit ca. 1300km).

Nächstes Jahr kommt ne Magura Durin Race dran, mehr ist an dem Rad vorerst nicht geplant, bin höchst zufrieden.


----------



## netcash (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo neo-bahamut (einen anderen Namen konnte ich nicht finden),

interessant Deine Eindrücke zu lesen. Ich habe mich gerade gestern auch für ein Lapierre Race 300 entschieden, ein Auslaufmodell mit Alurahmen.
Der Weg dahin war nicht so einfach, da ich mich zuvor auf ein Modell von Carver versteift hatte. Das Carver Pure 801 erschien mir ein sehr interessantes Hardtail mit kompletter XTR Ausstattung, also komplette Schaltung, Bremsen, bis hin zu den Laufrädern.
Nachdem ich drei Wochen darauf gewartet hatte, dass die 52er Variante aufgebaut war, überzeugte das Rad beim Fahren allerdings nicht. Problematisch war, dass die RockShocks Gabel sich beim Bremsen vorn zu einer deutlich Vibration aufschwang und den gesamten Vorderteil zum Vibrieren brachte.
Zunächst wusste man keinen Rat, tauschte dann aber die vordere Bremsscheibe gegen eine einfachere aus der SLX Gruppe. Der Effekt verschwand, aber das konnte ja auch nicht die Lösung sein.
Laut Händler (XXL) handelt es sich dabei um ein Problem der XTR Bremsen, das mit der Zeit verschwindet. Diese Hoffnung war mir allerdings zu unsicher, weshalb ich von dem Carver Abstand nahm.

Das Lapierre wird nun noch mit XT Umwerfer, Schalthebeln, Schaltblock und Kette upgegradet und ein etwas komfortablerer Sattel kommt auch noch.
Interessant fand ich Deinen Hinweis zu den Griffen. Das muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen. Auch der Hinweis auf das große Blatt vorn ist interessant.
Darüber habe ich mit dem Händler gar nicht gesprochen, da ich von XT ausging. Das betrifft wohl nur die Kurbel und Tretlager, oder wie ist das zu verstehen?
Deine allgemeine Zufriedenheit hat mich in meiner Entscheidung bestärkt und für weitere Tipps bin ich dankbar. Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. Oktober 2009)

Also bei den Schalthebeln kannst an sich die SLX lassen, die XT haben nur zusätzlich einen Instant Release, damit lässt sich glaub nur etwas schneller runterschalten. Gewicht ist auch identisch.

Mit dem großen Blatt vorne war alles in Ordnung, das liegt nur an meiner Fahrweise. Ich trete bei niedriger Frequenz wie ein Ochse in die Pedale und wenn es nicht allzu steil ist, bin ich fast nur auf dem größten Ritzel unterwegs, daher hab ich das nach 2000km halt schon ordentlich abgeschliffen.

Beim XT-Kurbelsatz ist das mittlere Blatt aus härterem Stahl, das hält sich normalerweise etwas länger und ich versuche auch vermehrt, auf dem zu fahren 
Das Pro Race 300 hat ja ohnehin schon den XT-Kurbelsatz.

Übrigens würde ich zu Rahmenschutzfolie am Unterrohr raten und am rechten Rand des Tretlagers, also da wo die Kette liegen würde wenn sie nach innen runterfällt, würde ich einen Streifen Textilklebeband rum machen, hab mir da nachm Schlauchwechsel hinten den Lack mit der Kette aufgerieben, war da etwas unachtsam 

Kette und Kassette werde ich im Frühjahr, wenn verschlissen, auch auf XT ändern.


----------



## netcash (11. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank für die ergänzenden Ausführungen. Das Thema Schutzfolie werde ich beim Abholen des Rades gleich mit ansprechen und mir dann die Griffe auch genauer anschauen. Beim Probefahren fühlten diese sich schon etwas ruppiger an und ich habe auch gleich an meine Handschuhe gedacht.
Die komplette Umrüstung der vier genannten Bereiche hat der Händler für 90 Euro angeboten, was ich ok finde.
Der Techniker riet insbesondere zum Wechsel des Schaltblocks auf XT Niveau, da sich das knackige Schaltverhalten einer XT nur im Zusammenspiel von Umwerfer und Block ergebe. Das klang für mich plausibel. Ich konnte dann noch zwischen zwei XT Zahnkränzen wählen, wovon der eine auf den größeren Blatt noch einige Zähne mehr hat.
Der Techniker emphahl dies, wenn ich mich viele Berge hochkämpfen wolle, was ich ja noch vorhabe. Hier gibt es also zumindest zwei Varianten und vielleicht ist so etwas ja bei Deinem Fahrstil auch interessant. Ich selber fahre da eher konventioneller und bin vorn meißt auf dem mittleren Blatt.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. Oktober 2009)

XT-Schaltgriffe schalten genau wie die SLX, nur dass sie eben noch den Instant Release haben, da wird das Kabel sofort bei Betätigung des Hebels freigegeben, nicht erst wiede rbeim loslassen. Das ist alles. Falls der Techniker dies als "knackiges Schaltverhalten" bezeichnet ist das ok, ansonsten wollt er einfach nur noch XT-Schalthebel verkaufen. Abgesehn davon funktionieren die nämlich genau die wie SLX.

Bei der Kassette weiß ich nicht, wie sich 11-43 anhört, aber mit der Standard 11-32 komme ich bisher überall ohne große Mühe hoch, wenn die 32 Zähne nicht mehr reichen ist es ohnehin so steil, dass ich hinten vom Fahrrad kippe. Aber das ist wohl nur eine Frage des Trainingszustandes.


----------



## AgnostiC (13. Januar 2010)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage an die Pro Race-Fahrer mit Modellen aus 2009.

Wie ist das mit den flexiblen Streben im Hinterbau. Kann das unter starker Belastung ein Schwachpunkt sein?

Mir fiel auf, dass diese bei den neuen Modellen nicht mehr vorhanden sind. Weiß jemnad weshalb? Gab es eventuell zu viele Brüche, bzw. Schäden?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. Januar 2010)

Mein Händler hatte bisher keinen gebrochenen Rahmen, die 2008er hatten diese Form auch. Ich kenne aus dem Forum hier einen Fall, da ist ein Scandiumrahmen eines Pro Race 400 gebrochen, aber am Unterrohr.

Ich wiege in voller Montur 82kg, dazu ca. 6kg Rucksack, Rest Fahrrad. Also ziemlich genau 100kg. Bisher macht der Rahmen keine Anstalten zu brechen. Hat bisher knapp 5000km hinter sich und ich heize eigentlich über alles drüber. Auch die Felgen nehmen alles anstandslos hin (der voluminöse Raceking 2.2 hilft da aber auch bei).


----------



## AgnostiC (13. Januar 2010)

Hi Neo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Sehr gut, das wollte ich eigentlich hören. Ich bin nämlich schon ziemlich fixiert auf das Pro Race.


----------



## netcash (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich kann zum Pro Race 300 aus 2009 nur Positives berichten. Ich bringe auch stolze 95 Kg auf das Rad, fahre allerdings keinen extremen Fahrstil. Bislang kann ich sagen, dass ich mit der Qualität des Rades sehr zufrieden bin und es ohne Einschränkungen empfehlen kann. Gerade die Verarbeitung des Rahmens, konkret die sehr sauber verschliffenen, Übergänge der Rahmenteile, überzeugen auch optisch.

Viele Grüße.

Jürgen


----------



## Dachlatten-Joy (13. Januar 2010)

Also wir hatten bis jetzt auch noch keine Brüche im Laden.
Das ProRace ob 2009 o. 2010 lässt sich super fahren.


----------



## Dachlatten-Joy (13. Januar 2010)

Habe noch ein ProRace 400 2009 zu verkaufen. 1650.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha27 (10. Februar 2010)

Hab hier noch eine Info die ev. Interessant sein könnte.
Wir hatten gestern ein 2010er Pro Race 500 zerlegt und den Rahmen an der Waage.
Der Rahmen wiegt sensationelle 1017gr inkl. Schaltauge!!
Also ein sehr leichter Rahmen als Basis für ein leichtes Rad.

Gruß Micha


----------



## ICON82 (15. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen.
Habe ebenfalls im Jahre 2008 das 2009er ProRace 200 erstanden. Obwohl ich am Anfang etwas skeptisch war (siehe Anbauteile). Das stellte sich als völlig unbegründet heraus. Der Rahmen ist sowas von überzeugend und das Gewicht spricht Bände (meins kommt mit den "billigen" Teilen) auf 11,2. Geändert habe ich bis jetzt nur den Sattel, ein paar Barends und ne schicke Satteltasche  . Neue Reifen sind gerade auf dem Weg zu mir (RK 2.2 Supersonic Weißwand) obwohl ich sehr von den montierten Michelin überzeugt war. Nur einen platten und das nur wegen einer Schraube im Schlauch. Nächste Woche kommt eine neue Kurbel aber ich bin mir noch nicht sicher welche es werden wird. Zur Auswahl stehen XT, Truvativ Stylo 3,3 oder eine Aerozine in rot. Mein Kampfgewicht beträgt 89-90 Kilo bei 1,90 m. gegen die Griffe kann ich nichts sagen, bin zufrieden. Zu dem flexen kann ich nur sagen, dass es nicht stört. Im Gegenteil, man merkt es nur wenn man es braucht.

Im übrigen finde ich es schöner als das 2010er. Leider sind die Schweißnähte nicht mehr gecleant. Naja jedem das seine.

Fotos kommen, wenn die neuen Teile dran sind.


----------



## ICON82 (24. März 2010)

So hier mal in dreckig und schlechter Qualität.


----------



## S33K (26. März 2010)

Bin  letzte woche das 300er probe gefahren, ich muss sagen geiles teil !
Aber was sagt ihr ihr zu den bremsen ? Ich spiele mit dem gedanken beim kauf des bikes avid juicy montieren zu lassen


----------



## neo-bahamuth (27. März 2010)

Hab die RX ja auch im Spicy, finde die Bremse bisher überragend. Hatte aber noch nie Probleme mit Formula Bremsen. Laut sind die bei Nässe halt, aber ich teste immer mal wieder andere Beläge.


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. März 2010)

Lass die RX dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. März 2010)

Die RX ist besser als die Juicy. Leichter und kräftiger. Wenn du mehr Dosierbarkeit möchtest, dann nimm eine Elixir, aber keine Juicy. Allerdings gewöhnt man sich an den Formula-Druckpunkt sehr schnell. Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Bremse an meinem Bike!


----------



## S33K (28. März 2010)

naja gut ,aber reichen euch die 160 scheiben im gelände ?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. März 2010)

Wenn du nicht mehr als 85 kg wiegst und kein Dauerbremser bist schon. Darüber kannst du dir zumindest vorn 180 mm montieren lassen, ist aber nicht zwingend notwendig.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (28. März 2010)

S33K schrieb:


> naja gut ,aber reichen euch die 160 scheiben im gelände ?



Lapierre baut die Hardtails meines Wissens für ein Systemgewicht für 100kg (Fahrer + Rad also). Ich komme ganz knapp an die 100kg ran (mit Gepäck so 85-90kg, Rad exakt 12kg), da reicht die 160er Scheibe auf jeden Fall. Man darf natürlich nicht ständig schleifen lassen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. März 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Lapierre baut die Hardtails meines Wissens für ein Systemgewicht für 100kg (Fahrer + Rad also).


Nein, die Begrezung gilt für 100 kg Fahrergewicht, nicht Systemgewicht.


----------



## S33K (28. März 2010)

Also ich wiege so um die 88 kilo , mit gepäck und bekleidung könnten es dann schon um die 100 werden .
Aber wenns häftiger wird benutz ich wieso mein coiler ,was ich leider schon ewig nicht mehr gefahren bin .

Aber mal noch ne andere frage ; mein Händler meinte das lapierre keine bikes per internet verkauft und auch die händler drauf hinweist es nicht zu tun . Schade weil im internet findet man eher mal ein reduziertes vorgängermodell .


----------



## kinesium? (28. März 2010)

Netter, schöner Rahmen...aber warum Race? Bei dem Sitzwinkel sieht das eher nach gemütlichem Tuckeln aus. Rennen und Bergradeln fängt dort an wo es steil wird und dort brauchts ordentlichen Vortrieb durch einen steilen Sitzwinkel von > 73 °. Dadurch kommt der Schwerpunkt nach vorne, die Vorderachse bekommt mehr Gewicht und hebt wegen des größeren Moments um die Hinterachse nicht so schnell ab.

Zur Renntauglichkeit gehört auch ein flacher Lenker...Schwerpunkt nach vorne...eben wie oben. 

Fazit zum Rennen reicht allein der Name als Wille nicht aus .

Zur Magura Durin Race:

Sensiblechen
bis 2009 (so meine Erfahrung) eine ziemliche Sauerei im Bereich der Standrohre
für eine Renngabel und meinen Geschmack unterdämpft, man braucht ständig den Lockout
sehr leicht
vergleichsweise teuer

Für obigen Einsatzzweck (um dem Namen gerecht zu werden) ist eine RC SID WC und TEAM sehr viel tauglicher, da deutlich höhere Dämpfung.

Was aber auch geht, Durin Race im Winter...oder mit zäherem Öl im Sommer, damit ändert sich die Dämpfung auch zum Besseren...allerdings kommt die Durin bei Wurzelteppichen oder hohen Geschwindigkeiten dann nicht mehr an die RC SID (nicht RACE) mit Black Box Motion Control...das ist Bodenhaftung...alles andere ist Kanapegeschauckel


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. März 2010)

S33K schrieb:


> Also ich wiege so um die 88 kilo , mit gepäck und bekleidung könnten es dann schon um die 100 werden .
> Aber wenns häftiger wird benutz ich wieso mein coiler ,was ich leider schon ewig nicht mehr gefahren bin .
> 
> Aber mal noch ne andere frage ; mein Händler meinte das lapierre keine bikes per internet verkauft und auch die händler drauf hinweist es nicht zu tun . Schade weil im internet findet man eher mal ein reduziertes vorgängermodell .



Hab noch ein Pro race 400 Magnesium von 2009 in M. Ansonsten sind die Pro Race eh immer schon innerhalb der Saison ausverkauft. Das kann ne schwierige Suche werden.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (28. März 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Hab noch ein Pro race 400 Magnesium von 2009 in M. Ansonsten sind die Pro Race eh immer schon innerhalb der Saison ausverkauft. Das kann ne schwierige Suche werden.



Magnesium? Geil is gekauft  Meinst wohl Scandium?



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nein, die Begrezung gilt für 100 kg Fahrergewicht, nicht Systemgewicht.



Jawoll, kann ich mir noch 20kg anfressen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. März 2010)

S33K schrieb:


> Aber mal noch ne andere frage ; mein Händler meinte das lapierre keine bikes per internet verkauft und auch die händler drauf hinweist es nicht zu tun . Schade weil im internet findet man eher mal ein reduziertes vorgängermodell .


Das ist wirklich so und macht auch Sinn, da Lapierre ein regionales Vertriebkonzept vorgibt, welches die bestmögliche Betreuung des Kunden durch den Händler sicher stellen soll, bei dem das Rad gekauft wurde. Bei Versand erlischt automatisch die gesamte Garantie.
Wir haben in Kronberg übrigens noch 2009er Pro Race in 51 cm (=L) stehen. Und ja, es ist Scandium, kein Magnesium.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (28. März 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Magnesium? Geil is gekauft  Meinst wohl Scandium?
> 
> 
> 
> Jawoll, kann ich mir noch 20kg anfressen



Ich meinte Naturkautschuk! hahahaha!!! Na klar meinte ich Scandium. ich depp


----------



## snowmaxx (24. April 2010)

Hier mal mein neues Bike - Lapierre Pro Race 700 2010:

Heute war die erste Ausfahrt. Mein erster Eindruck: Das Bike geht unglaublich vorwärts. Die Sitzposition finde ich sehr angenehm, man fühlt sich sofort absolut wohl auf dem Pro Race. Außerdem empfinde ich es auch auf wirklich ruppigem Untergrund (Wurzeltrail) spürbar komfortabler als mein altes Hardtail. Rahmenform und -design sind ein Knaller. Es sieht alles sehr edel aus und die farbliche Abstimmung ist bis ins Letzte konsequent umgesetzt. Bin bis jetzt sehr begeistert.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (25. April 2010)

snowmaxx schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Bike - Lapierre Pro Race 700 2010:
> 
> Heute war die erste Ausfahrt. Mein erster Eindruck: Das Bike geht unglaublich vorwärts. Die Sitzposition finde ich sehr angenehm, man fühlt sich sofort absolut wohl auf dem Pro Race. Außerdem empfinde ich es auch auf wirklich ruppigem Untergrund (Wurzeltrail) spürbar komfortabler als mein altes Hardtail. Rahmenform und -design sind ein Knaller. Es sieht alles sehr edel aus und die farbliche Abstimmung ist bis ins Letzte konsequent umgesetzt. Bin bis jetzt sehr begeistert.



Geiles Teil!  Wäre bei den aktuellen Hardtails auch mein Favorit, wenn es Carbon sein soll.
Bei LP haben irgendwie alle Räder nen irren Vortrieb, hab mein Spicy gestern unüblicherweise mal in der Ebene 50km auf Asphalt bewegt und mir gingen die Gänge aus.


----------



## racejo (29. April 2010)

Hat den Rahmen mal jemand auf der Waage gehabt?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. April 2010)

racejo schrieb:


> Hat den Rahmen mal jemand auf der Waage gehabt?



Offiziell schaut es so aus:

"In Rahmenhöhe 46 soll er 1040 Gramm auf die Waage bringen und damit gegenüber den aktuellen Carbon-Pro Race-Rahmen 70 Gramm sparen."


----------



## ICON82 (4. Mai 2010)

Erste Komplikationen. Zweifacher Rahmenbruch. Hat mein Händler heute durch Zufall entdeckt.
Oberrohr und Sitzrohr je einen Riss. 
Bin mal gespannt wie lange ich warten muss.


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Mai 2010)

na ja, dann zeig ich mal mein pro race hier. Mal schauen obs gefällt.


----------



## ICON82 (12. Mai 2010)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Erste Komplikationen. Zweifacher Rahmenbruch. Hat mein Händler heute durch Zufall entdeckt.
> Oberrohr und Sitzrohr je einen Riss.
> Bin mal gespannt wie lange ich warten muss.



So habe meinen neuen Rahmen. Habe einen 2009 ProRace300 bekommen.
Habe 10 Euro Versand bezahlen müssen. Klasse Service sage ich da nur. Alles in allem eine Woche. Fotos kommen noch.


----------



## ICON82 (12. Mai 2010)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICON82 (12. Mai 2010)

..


----------



## ICON82 (12. Mai 2010)

So ich hoffe das mit den Bildern klappt.
Da ich ja vorher den 200er Rahmen hatte habe ich noch die rote Sattelklemme und die Roten Griffschellen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Durchmesser ich bei der Sattelklemme brauche?


----------



## plastik77 (12. Mai 2010)

hallo mein Pro Race Rahmen 500 BJ 2010 wiegt in 46 mit Schaltauge 1017g


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. Mai 2010)

@icon82:
Bis auf die genannten roten Schellen schaut das richtig geil aus 
Die Lieferzeit war wirklich schnell, mein Stevens damals war mit zwei Wochen schon echt schnell.
Ein weißer Sattel wäre glaub ganz ok.


----------



## ICON82 (12. Mai 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> @icon82:
> Bis auf die genannten roten Schellen schaut das richtig geil aus
> Die Lieferzeit war wirklich schnell, mein Stevens damals war mit zwei Wochen schon echt schnell.
> Ein weißer Sattel wäre glaub ganz ok.



Die Dinger änder ich noch. Habe Lapierre mal angeschrieben ob sich da was für ein kleines Entgeld machen lässt. Hatte ja vorher auch den San Marco  drauf aber der war nichts. Auf dem Bild sieht der Sattel echt schräg aus aber er ist halt sau bequem und in natura gibt er mehr her. 

Im übrigen ist der Händler der Meinung, dass sie Sattelstütze zu kurz ist. Sie ist zwar im angebenen Bereich montiert aber scheinbar hat die so eine Hebelwirkung, dass dadurch der Rahmen gebrochen ist. Hat sich für mich recht logisch angehört. Bin am überlegen ob ich mir noch eine 400 mm kaufe. Aber ich glaube in weiß wäre das dann ein bißchen zu übertrieben.

Hast du eine Ahnung was die Sattelklemme für einen Durchmesser hat?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. Mai 2010)

Hmm keine Ahnung. 
Sattelstange zu kurz? Hattest ne andere als Serie drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICON82 (13. Mai 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Hmm keine Ahnung.
> Sattelstange zu kurz? Hattest ne andere als Serie drin?



Ich habe die Standard stütze drinne. Das ist aber nur eine 350 mm. Ich habe auch nie was an den Einstellungen verändert. Wurde am Anfang vermessen und dann so eingestellt und seit dem fahre ich so. Habe mich also nie damit auseinander gesetzt.


----------



## usafanboy (3. Juni 2010)

Hi,

hab ein Lapierre pro race 200 (2010) und find die Bremsen ziemlich nervig und eher sehr hoch der Ton... Nach den ersten 300km war ich bei der vorgeschriebenen Inspektion und der Händler meinte die Bremse will richtig gefordert werden... Jetzt hab ich 600km drauf und hab die würd ich sagen ziemlich gut gefordert .. Keine wirkliche Besserung muss ich sagen...
Bin ich da der einzige oder gibts da schon bekannte tricks die helfen?

EDIT: scheinbar bringens neue Bremsscheiben.. 
Nur welche welche 160mm XT eignen sich für das pro race200 ?
SM-RT76 oder SM-RT79 ?
Gibt es bei der Montage was zu beachten?


----------



## ICON82 (4. Juni 2010)

usafanboy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab ein Lapierre pro race 200 (2010) und find die Bremsen ziemlich nervig und eher sehr hoch der Ton... Nach den ersten 300km war ich bei der vorgeschriebenen Inspektion und der Händler meinte die Bremse will richtig gefordert werden... Jetzt hab ich 600km drauf und hab die würd ich sagen ziemlich gut gefordert .. Keine wirkliche Besserung muss ich sagen...
> Bin ich da der einzige oder gibts da schon bekannte tricks die helfen?
> ...



Habe zwar ein 2009er aber bei mir war das Pfeiffen ab und an da. Einfach Bremssattel neu einstellen und alle Probleme sind gelöst. Einfach losschrauben, Bremse anziehen festschrauben und fertig. Das Pfeiffen ist mir ganz schön auf die E... gegangen.


----------



## usafanboy (4. Juni 2010)

bin zwar anfänger aber hab mir mal die rt76 bestellt 
Sollte man doch hinbekommen


----------



## ICON82 (5. Juni 2010)

Bist du sicher das die passen? Bei dem 2010er sind doch auch Formulas drauf, oder?


----------



## usafanboy (5. Juni 2010)

Warum sollten die dann nicht passen? 
Hab geschaut bei mir die sind die auch mit so 6 Schrauben befestigt und daher müsst es passen und halt 160mm.

Hier in http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=442544&page=5
klingt es so als würd das Problemlos gehen


----------



## ICON82 (5. Juni 2010)

usafanboy schrieb:


> Warum sollten die dann nicht passen?
> Hab geschaut bei mir die sind die auch mit so 6 Schrauben befestigt und daher müsst es passen und halt 160mm.
> 
> Hier in http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=442544&page=5
> klingt es so als würd das Problemlos gehen



Also ich bin da Skepsis in Person. Was ist mit der Garantie wenn du da Shimano Teile an eine Formula Bremse baust? Außerdem kannst du die Scheiben bzw. Sättel ja einstellen und dir neue Scheiben sparen.


----------



## usafanboy (5. Juni 2010)

Naja mir geht es um dieses hochfrequente quietschen laut dem Thread den ich vorhind geposted hab ist das wohl die einzige wirklich gute variante bei der auch deutlich eine Besserung zu spüren bzw. hören ist... 

Hab schon versucht die Scheibe einzustellen u.a. auch vom Fachhändler wo ich das Rad gekauft hatte..  mit dem selben Ergebniss -> es quieeeetscht


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Juni 2010)

Formula-Bremsen lassen sich quietschfrei einstellen. Es benötigt etwas Einfahrzeit, bis beide Kolben gut laufen und etwas Feingefühl bei der Montage und dann quietscht sie praktisch nur noch bei Nässe, wie jede andere Bremse auch. Meine vier Formulas (RX+R1) laufen bis auf das charakteristische Surren beim Bremsen durch die gelochte Scheibe praktisch geräuschfrei.
Durch andere Scheiben wirst du das Problem wohl nicht lösen und die Garantie erlischt bei der Verwendung vom Fremdteilen sowieso.


----------



## usafanboy (5. Juni 2010)

Und die andern in dem Thread erfinden das Problem bei den 2010ern formula über 10 Seiten oder wie darf ich das sehen?

Die Einfahrzeit beträgt wie lange? 
Hab bis jetzt so 600-700km und dachte nach soner laufleistung sollten die mal mind. eingefahren sein, oder?

Gibts irgendwo eine gute Anleitung o.ä. wie ich die "quietschfrei" einstell? 


Wär mir auch lieber, und wär ja auch dank Widerrufsrecht kein Problem.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Juni 2010)

Such mal ein Produkt, über das es keinen "Funktioniert-Nicht"-Thread gibt.  Zufrieden Nutzer schreiben in der Regel nicht, sondern fahren und nur die Unzufriedenen schreiben seitenlange Threads. Häufig sind Bedienerfehler oder falsche Wartung ein Grund für ettliche Macken. Ich hab zu ziemlich jeder gängigen, auf dem Markt befindlichen Bremse schon beide Extrema gehört, wobei zugegebenerer Maßen die Formulas etwas mehr Sorgfalt bei der Montage benötigen, als z.B. Avid. Dafür bekommt man aber meiner Meinung nach auch die bessere Bremse.

Ich würde die Einfahrdauer auf eine Bremsbelag-Lebensdauer beziffern, da sich erst dann die Quadringe einmal unter normalen Betriebs-Bedingungen ganz durch gearbeitet haben.


Wie stellt man eine Scheibenbremse ein? Kurzanleitung:

1.- Bremssattelschrauben lösen (die, wo der Sattel auf den Adapter bzw. an die Gabel geschraubt ist), bis er sich seitlich verschieben läßt.
2.- Bremshebel ziehen und bei gezogenem Hebel Sattelbefestigungsschrauben leicht fest ziehen.

Bis hierhin mit Punkt 6 als Abschluß ist es die Schnell-Methode, die manchmal schon hilft, aber meist nicht präzise genug ist, gerade bei neuen Bremsen.

3.- Kontrollieren, ob beide Bremskolben etwa gleich weit ausgefahren sind. Wenn ja, weiter bei Punkt 5.
4.- Ist ein Kolben weiter ausgefahren, diesen gängigen Kolben zurück drücken. Achtung, immer etwas (Alter Bremsbelag, Bierdeckel, etc.) zwischen Kolben und Werkzeug legen! Gängigen Kolben blockieren und durch Druck auf den Bremshebel den schwergängigen Kolben ausfahren und danach wie oben wieder zurück drücken. Das ganze so oft wiederholen, bis beide Kolben etwa gleich (wird nie ganz gleich sein) ausfahren. Es empfiehlt sich, für diesen Schritt die aktuellen Bremsbeläge auszubauen, da diese beim zurück drücken beschädigt werden können.
5.- Mit Taschenlampe parallel zur Bremsscheibe durch den Bremssattel leuchten und kontrollieren, ob die Abstände der Bremsbeläge zur Scheibe identisch sind und die Beläge exakt parallel stehen. Tun sie das nicht, Bremssattelverschraubung lösen (ggf. eine Schraube lösen, die andere nur leicht angezogen lassen) und Stück für Stück nachjustieren.
6.- Bremssattelschrauben mit dem richtigen Drehmoment (mir reichen meist 7Nm) festziehen. Nicht zu viel Drehmoment auf die Schrauben, da diese sonst Abdrücke im Sattel hinterlassen und eine Justage des Bremssattels wie oben beschrieben unmöglich macht!

Im Idealfall läuft die Scheibe jetzt mit gleichen Abständen und genau mittig durch den Bremssattel. Sollte die Scheibe einen kleinen Schlag haben, so kann dieser mit einem Bremsscheibenrichtwerkzeug ausjustiert werden.


Eine Frage noch, um die Standard-Fehlerursache Nr. 1 auszuschließen: Verwendest du Sprühöl an deiner Kette oder Bremsenreiniger und wenn ja, welchen?


----------



## usafanboy (6. Juni 2010)

Ich verwende ein synthetisches Ketten Öl  finish line cross country oder sowas steht da.. 
Bremsreiniger verwend ich bisher keinen, ist dies empfehlenswert? Wenn ja, welches Produkt kannst du da ans Herz legen?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Juni 2010)

usafanboy schrieb:


> Ich verwende ein synthetisches Ketten Öl  finish line cross country oder sowas steht da..


Zum Aufsprühen oder auftropfen?



usafanboy schrieb:


> Bremsreiniger verwend ich bisher keinen, ist dies empfehlenswert? Wenn ja, welches Produkt kannst du da ans Herz legen?


Ist eigentlich auch nicht notwendig, daher belib dabei. Es gibt leider einige Produkte auf dem Markt, die eigentlich für den PKW-Berech gedacht sind und daher leicht nachfetten, was auch Grund für eine kreischende Bremse sein kann.


----------



## usafanboy (6. Juni 2010)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Zum Aufsprühen oder auftropfen?



Zum auftropfen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (7. Juni 2010)

usafanboy schrieb:


> Warum sollten die dann nicht passen?
> Hab geschaut bei mir die sind die auch mit so 6 Schrauben befestigt und daher mÃ¼sst es passen und halt 160mm.
> 
> Hier in http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=442544&page=5
> klingt es so als wÃ¼rd das Problemlos gehen



180er passen, bei 160ern kÃ¶nnten die Nieten der RT76 am Bremssattel schleifen.



usafanboy schrieb:


> Bremsreiniger verwend ich bisher keinen, ist dies empfehlenswert? Wenn ja, welches Produkt kannst du da ans Herz legen?



Geh in die Apotheke und lass Dir 99%iges Isopropanol abfÃ¼llen, 100ml knapp 2â¬. Geht auch prima fÃ¼r Digitalkameras etc. Nicht das 70%tige aufschwatzen lassen, das ist ein fertig gemischtes Desinfektionsmittel *g*


----------



## usafanboy (7. Juni 2010)

Ich lass es vorerst mit der Bremsscheibe.

Mit dem Isopropanol wie wendet man das an? einfach mitnem Tuch über die Scheibe gehen?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (7. Juni 2010)

usafanboy schrieb:


> Ich lass es vorerst mit der Bremsscheibe.
> 
> Mit dem Isopropanol wie wendet man das an? einfach mitnem Tuch über die Scheibe gehen?



Jep. Ich wische immer erst mit einem getränkten Küchentuch sauber und mit einem neuen Tuch nochmal trocken nach.


----------



## vitaminc (8. Juni 2010)

> Nicht das 70%tige aufschwatzen lassen, das ist ein fertig gemischtes  Desinfektionsmittel *g*



Hättest das doch mal früher gesagt, ich hab leider nur das 70%ige daheim rumstehen, kann ich das jetzt nicht nehmen?



> Sollte die Scheibe einen kleinen Schlag haben, so kann dieser mit einem  Bremsscheibenrichtwerkzeug ausjustiert werden.



Interessant, dass hier parallel zum Zesty Thread auch über Formula Bremsen diskutiert wird. Ich will das jetzt nicht als Achillesferse der Lapierre-Räder hinstellen, aber auffällig ist das schon. Bei mir haben die Bremsscheiben leider nicht nur nen kleinen Schlag, sondern "eiern" böse in der Gegend rum. Werde wohl 2 neue Scheiben einbauen lassen / selber einbauen. Warte noch auf den Händler, dort steht das Rad seit Freitag. Und das bei dem Wetter


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. Juni 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Hättest das doch mal früher gesagt, ich hab leider nur das 70%ige daheim rumstehen, kann ich das jetzt nicht nehmen?



Naja, Rückfetten wird das wohl nicht. Je nachdem, was beigemischt wurde.  Da sind evtl. ja noch andere Stoffe drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## usafanboy (8. Juni 2010)

Bei mir steht "2-Propanol" drauf, müsst laut wiki das gleiche sein. 
Der Geruch von dem Zeug ist echt mal heftig. Als ich das das aufgeschraubt hab, natürlich gleich mit der Nase drüber und ich dacht ich fall gleich aus den Latschen  

Hab jetzt aber erstmal einen swiss stop disc brake silencer auf die Scheiben bekommen vom Händler, mal sehen was die nächsten km so raus kommt.


----------



## vitaminc (8. Juni 2010)

> Naja, Rückfetten wird das wohl nicht. Je nachdem, was beigemischt wurde.   Da sind evtl. ja noch andere  Stoffe drin.



Naja, auf der Verpackung steht nur 70% Ethanol, d.h. der Rest wird Wasser sein. Denke müsste gehen, nächstes Mal kauf ich halt Spiritus oder frage explizit in der Apotheke.

Habe heute mein Zesty zurückbekommen. Vordere Bremsscheibe war wohl doch nicht so schlimm, und hintere wurde auch nicht ersetzt, anscheinend Problem mit den Kolben, evtl. verdreckt, aber wir lassen es erstmal so. Schleift halt teilweise.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. Juni 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Naja, auf der Verpackung steht nur 70% Ethanol, d.h. der Rest wird Wasser sein. Denke müsste gehen, nächstes Mal kauf ich halt Spiritus oder frage explizit in der Apotheke.
> 
> Habe heute mein Zesty zurückbekommen. Vordere Bremsscheibe war wohl doch nicht so schlimm, und hintere wurde auch nicht ersetzt, anscheinend Problem mit den Kolben, evtl. verdreckt, aber wir lassen es erstmal so. Schleift halt teilweise.



Spiritus funktioniert nicht, da bleiben Rückstände.


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Juni 2010)

70% geht auch nicht. Das ist nicht rückfettungsfrei.


----------



## Atzedebeau (8. September 2010)

hab hier was für euch  

alle lapierre 2011 bikes mit großem foto und preisauskunft auf einer spanischen seite gefunden.
auf 4 seiten, darunter auch alle hardtails wie die pro race modelle, von der über 6.000 teueren team edition über den klassiker pro race 300 bis zum kleinsten tecnic 200.
genau danach habe ich gesucht um zu sehn wie die neuen rahmen und farben aussehen...dachte das könnte euch interessieren

http://www.cicloscampuzano.com/lapierre_2011-bicicletas_de_montana-bloque3.html


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. September 2010)

Atzedebeau schrieb:


> hab hier was für euch
> 
> alle lapierre 2011 bikes mit großem foto und preisauskunft auf einer spanischen seite gefunden.
> auf 4 seiten, darunter auch alle hardtails wie die pro race modelle, von der über 6.000 teueren team edition über den klassiker pro race 300 bis zum kleinsten tecnic 200.
> ...



Danke. Hab die schon vorher gesehen, mein Händler hatte schon den Katalog da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICON82 (10. September 2010)

Wie schon wieder ein Jahr rum??? 

Sind das die gleichen Preise wie in Deutschland??
Oh Gott, die haben ja jetzt Schwalbe drauf.

Sehen aber nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. September 2010)

Reifen kannst doch fix tauschen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. September 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Reifen kannst doch fix tauschen.



Beim Racing Ralph auch bitter nötig 
Aber besser als Hutchinson. Die Spicys behalten wenigstens die hervorragenden Rubberqueen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (18. September 2010)

So hier mein 2009er Pro Race 200 mit dem 2010er Carbonrahmen des Pro Race 500 und einer absolut traumhaften Manitou R Seven MRD-Gabel. Derzeit 10,47kg mit Pedalen.



Ich frage mich, warum die Gabeln nicht verbreiteter sind, 330â¬ hat mich die gekostet und fÃ¼hlt sich besser an als eine Fox. Wahrscheinlich ist sie in ein paar Monaten kaputt hehe.


----------



## ICON82 (19. September 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> So hier mein 2009er Pro Race 200 mit dem 2010er Carbonrahmen des Pro Race 500 und einer absolut traumhaften Manitou R Seven MRD-Gabel. Derzeit 10,47kg mit Pedalen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich frage mich, warum die Gabeln nicht verbreiteter sind, 330 hat mich die gekostet und fühlt sich besser an als eine Fox. Wahrscheinlich ist sie in ein paar Monaten kaputt hehe.



Will auch! Warum hast du denn schon wieder ein Neues?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. September 2010)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Will auch! Warum hast du denn schon wieder ein Neues?



Naja mein HÃ¤ndler hatte noch eins rumstehen und ich wollt im finanziell etwas unter die Arme greifen  Gleichzeitig wollte mein Bruder auch ein MTB, also hab ich ihm das Pro Race 200 umgebaut. Letztlich hat mich die Deschichte nun keine 1000â¬ gekostet.
Heute hatte ich die erste Ausfahrt. GegenÃ¼ber dem Alurahmen hat das schon spÃ¼rbar mehr Vortrieb, wobei halt der an sich komfortable Flex das Alurahmens komplett weg ist. Also -Komfort +Geschindigkeit.


----------



## ICON82 (19. September 2010)

Bin ich eh zu schwer für.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. September 2010)

Mal sehen, wie lange es meine nackigen 78kg + Kleidung + Rucksack hält ^^


----------



## i.franky (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin gerad auf der Suche nach einem Lapierre Pro Race 400 und wollte mal die Fachwelt fragen, ob man bei diesem Angebot zuschlagen sollte?
Der Preis ist ok, finde ich. Allerdings bin ich 1,90m und ich weiß nicht, ob die Rahmengröße von 51cm passt??? Könnte vielleict etwas zu klein sein...

Wer fährt denn so ein Bike in 51cm und ist wie groß?


VG F.


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Oktober 2010)

ich bin 186cm gross,82 kg und fahr den pro race 900 von 2008 in 51. geht supi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Oktober 2010)

Mit 1,90 bist du am oberen Ende. Wenn du eine dem Rad angemessen sportliche Sitzposition bevorzugst und nicht überdimensional lange Beine hast, sollte das passen. Wenn du eher touren willst, dann wird dir das 51er zu viel Sattelüberhöhung haben.


----------



## Nofaith (7. November 2010)

Hi!

Welche 2011er Pro Race gibt's als -frame only- und was kosten sie?

Danke!


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. November 2010)

Gibt keine einzelnen Rahmen.


----------



## Nofaith (7. November 2010)

Schade, gab's doch früher auch?!?


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. November 2010)

Aber jetzt eben nicht mehr. :-(


----------



## Groudon (8. Dezember 2010)

Kann mal jmd das ProRace in Grüße L hier zeigen?! Ich brauche leider einen Rahmen mit min. 49er Sitzrohrlänge (weil 89er SL), nur finde ich so lange Steuerrohre hässlich. Ich würde aber gerne die Proportionen eines Carbon-ProRace aktueller Jahrgang sehen.


----------



## Damaurice (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab heute mein Pro Race 300 bekommen mit DPD.

Hab die Teile kurzer Hand zusammengebaut, war ja nicht viel. Lenker,  Vorderrad mit Schnellspanner, das war alles. Pedale fehlen leider...

Hab das jetzt ohne Anleitung gemacht und es war das erste Mal. Gibt es bei neuen Rädern etwas zu beachten? 

Muss man da noch was einstellen, Scheibenbremsen etwa? Hatte ich auch noch nie. Denn die Vorderradbremse schleift etwas.


Gruß

Moritz


----------



## ICON82 (8. Februar 2011)

Damaurice schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab heute mein Pro Race 300 bekommen mit DPD.
> 
> ...



 Seit wann werden die Dinger verschickt oder ist das gebraucht?


----------



## Damaurice (8. Februar 2011)

von privat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karsten354 (12. September 2011)

Hey! Damit der Thread hier nicht einstaubt wollte ich mal mein Lapierre zeigen.
Ist ein 2009er Pro Race 700.
Hab ich vor einem Monat gebraucht für nen wie ich finde super Kurs in nem super Zustand gekauft. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike.


----------



## ICON82 (30. September 2011)

Hey Jungs und Mädels! Kann mir jemand sagen was für ein Steuerroh mein 2009er ProRace 300 hat?! Habe eine neue Gabel bestellt und die ist 1 1/8. 

Will mal hoffen dass das passt.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. September 2011)

Passt. Aber klärt man das net vor ner Bestellung?


----------



## ICON82 (1. Oktober 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Passt. Aber klärt man das net vor ner Bestellung?



Ich dachte das wären alle die gleichen, bis ich die Tapered Version gesehen habe.


----------



## usafanboy (22. Februar 2012)

Hi, hab das pro race 200 (jahr 2010) welche Reifen könnt ihr denn dafür empfehlen? 
Fahre derzeit noch mit den orig. Hutchinson Python Rlight TS 26X2.00.
Evtl. ein Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo 26x2.1 ?


----------



## juar (7. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin die Tage ein Lapierre Pro Race 200 von 2011 gefahren.
Ich habe mich schon ein wenig in das Rad verliebt.

Ein schönes Fahrrad. 

Nun der Preis liegt bei 1299. Der Händler gibt auf Vorjahresmodelle 20%.
Nun ist es wie gesagt ein Vorführbike.

Sattel ist schon nicht mehr ganz so hell. Reifen dreckig.
Stört mich nicht wirklich, aber was denkt ihr, wo liegt die Schmerzgrenze des Händlers?

Ich würde spontan 900 für das Rad zahlen. ISt das zu wenig?


Dann habe ich noch eine Frage, die Lapierre Räder sind ja nicht billig. Ic habe noch ein paar Händler gefunden, di Modelle von 2010 da stehen haben, aber auch hier nur 20% PReisnachlass oder sogar weniger geben?

Ich finde das ist recht wenig für ein knapp 2 Jahre alte Fahrrad. Wohl sind sie "ungefahren", aber eben 2 Jahre alt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (7. März 2012)

Vorjahresmodelle oder noch älter sind nicht automatisch schlechter als aktuelle Modelle, und wenn diese noch fast ungebraucht sind, kann man auch ruhig noch ordentlich Geld dafür verlangen. Der Händler musste dafür auch mal den vollen Preis hinlegen. Trotzdem kannst du natürlich je nach Zustand des Rades ruhig versuchen zu handeln.


----------



## juar (7. März 2012)

Danke für die Antwort.

Also das macht dem Rad nichts, das es zwei Jahre steht?Federbagel oder Bremsen Öl?Dichtungen etc?

Ja, und was ist so der übliche Abschlag für ein Vorjahresmodell als Vorführbike?

Sind für das Lapiere prorace 200 von  2011 1040 zu viel?


----------



## -Testpilot- (8. April 2012)

so für 2012 fast fertig


----------



## huijoern (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute, 
ich habe ein Pro Race 900 Rahmen ergattern können, suche jetzt aber Innenlager und Kurbel dafür. Irgendwie finde ich nichts passendes. 
So wie ich das sehe, ist muss es ein BB92 Lager sein. Also Gehäusebreite ist 92mm und Durchmesser sind 41mm. 

Ich kann aber keine Kurbel finden, die eine Achsenlänge von 92mm hat. Die XTs sind irgendwie alle für 72...

Kann mir jemandhelfen? 
Oder was habt ihr so dran?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. Dezember 2012)

Shimano Pressfit Standard. Die Lager werden in das Gehäuse gepresst. (so wie semintegrierte Steuersätze.) dehalb auch 91 und nicht 71. Die Lager sind innen, nicht aussen davor geschraubt. 

Da passen alle HollowTech II kopatiblen  Kurbeln von SLX bis XTR in den üblichen Breiten rein. 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22064_Innenlager-SM-BB91-41A-Press-Fit-.html
Warum die das Ding bei Laperre BB7141A nennen weiss ich auch nicht. 
Shimano dokumentiert ausschlieslich dieses Innenlage:
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...BB/EV-SM-BB91-2987A_v1_m56577569830726016.pdf

ist zwar recht preisgünstig. hält aber oft nicht lang. 
Von Reset, Acros, Chris King etc. gibt es Alternativen. Nur zur Dauerhaftigleit der Teile gegenüber dem Original hab ich noch nichts gelesen.

Für den Einbau brauchst du ein Einpresswerkzeug.
z.B. 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22232_Innenlagerwerkzeug-TL-BB12-.html


----------



## michalin (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir jemand die Maße eines Pro Race Carbonrahmens (ab 2010) nennen?
Mich interessieren die horizontale Oberrohr- sowie die Steuerrohrlänge bei 46er Rahmengröße.
Achja, das Steuersatzmaß ist noch wichtig: 1-1/8" oder mittlerweile tapered?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Quikley (26. April 2013)

So hier mal mein Lapierre Pro Race 300... In zwischen sind aber einige kleinere Teile geändert... Bilder Folgen natürlich;-)


----------

